# I'm nervous about neuter day tomorrow!



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Colby is getting neutered tomorrow and I'm nervous! My regular vet charges about *$500* so I decided to go to a low cost spay/neuter clinic (for those of you in the bay area, ARF)....this makes me even more nervous! :fear: I'm sure that they do a fine job but since it is lower cost it scares me a bit. A friend of mine got her lab neutered there a few weeks ago and everything was fine.

A few questions...
- How long do the stitches last? (if not dissolvable)
- How long do they typically have to wear a cone?
- I read about using a onesie so I was planning on doing that. Is that ok for boys too? What size would I get (he is about 13 lbs)? Should I have a cone also?

Sorry for all of the questions. This is my first puppy so I'm not sure what to expect.

p.s. They only do neuter/spay...no baby teeth removal/dew claws/microchipping. I think that all of his baby teeth are finally in and I decided against the dew claw removal so that is ok with me. I do want to get him microchipped but I think you can easy do that another time without anesthesia, right? Petco offers microchipping for $25.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can relate. I was very nervous with Dexter. He had his neuter at Vet in the early morning and I took him home after 4:30pm. 

I did not use a cone, but watched Dexter the following days,,,, if he was licking at the area, I would give him some pain medication. I think I used the pain medication 2 times after the neuter. 

If Dexter did try to lick or pick at anything down there.... I said "No!" and we did something else. 

Dexter was pretty much back to normal in two days. He had dissolveable stitches. 

$500- Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz that is a lot for a neuter!

The Micro-chip can be done at another time since you will be going to the clinic. I think, I would want the area numbed with the insertion of the chip.

The Vet does have to put the pup under with baby teeth removal. Dexter had to have some baby fang teeth removed. 

My opinion.....I am not a vet, but a pup Mom.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo did just fine with the surgery and his was a bit more complex since he had an undescended testicle. He stayed at the vet's office overnight and was fine when I took him home the next morning. He wore a onesie for days (with the back on the front and two of the snaps snapped on either side of his tail. It worked really well for us. His stitches were dissolving.

Good luck with him. Even though it went fine, I'll still be just as nervous with Bailey, who is next.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow - that's a LOT of money for a neuter!!! 

Bandit was neutered by our vet, and he did not need a cone. We also did not use onesies - he just didn't need to be treated any differently than normal. We did our best to keep him quiet for a couple of days (which did not work out nearly as well as we had hoped), but it's almost like he didn't even notice the stitches or the surgery. He licked at it a couple of time as it was healing (I think the hair growing back was a little itchy) but he never chewed at it or bothered the actual stitches. His were disolving, so I'm not sure when they were completely gone.

I have had several experiences with the low cost spay/neuter clinic in my area. I live on a creek, and for whatever reason that seems to attract people who seem to think it's the perfect dumping ground for their unwanted pets - I've rescued 8 week old pups from back there, all the way to a very old, barely able to move, nearly blind dog on one of the coldest and wetest days of the winter. 

But I take them all in, clean them up, nurse them back to health when necessary, spay/neuter them, get them up to date on vaccines, then rehome (most of) them. So I've used the clinic many times over the past 5 or 6 years.

The main difference I've noticed is in bedside manner. By bedside manner, I mean the way they treat YOU not the way they treat the dogs! They all obviously care about the animals, but they aren't really concerned about establishing a long-term relationship with you (the owner), so they can sometimes be pretty abrupt and matter-of-fact with you. Not so much hand-holding and coddling you might get from your regular vet. 

But the quality of care seems to be great, the surgeries have all gone extremely well, recovery time has all been just as quick as the animals I've taken to my own vet, and the docs all seem to be quite skilled - you really can't even see where the incision was when it's all healed (just like my own vet did it).

I know this is very long-winded, but I wanted to try and give you a little peace of mind. If you've been there and the facility looks clean, and the people you talk to seem to care about the animals, then I wouldn't hesitate at all.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I was hesitant to say that I was going to a low cost place because I thought that some of you may have bad things to say but I'm very glad to see not. ARF's facility is very clean and I've heard good things about them so I'm sure it'll be great! 

Do you remember what size onesie you got?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Both my boy's neuter went without a hitch. No cones, no licking, incision healed wonderfully and stitches were removed after 2 weeks. Other than a little out of sorts the afternoon they came home from the anesthesia, they did great. The next morning you would never know they had anything done to them. I put a onesie on for a few hours but they really didn't need it. The hardest part was keeping their activities limited for 7 to 10 days. I could only accomplish 7 to 10 hours.

Good luck little Colby.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I got Milo Carter's medium. They're kind of a little stretchy. He was 11 lbs. at the time. Bailey is bigger. I'll probably have to get him the next size. I'll look for the photos and put one up for you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Get a big onesie, don't go by weight. Like 24 month or something, the length is going to be the most important.

I have a friend who had a very bad experience, I'm not trying to worry you but want you to be aware. Please watch what medications you're given for him and immediately Google it to be sure it hasn't been recalled. 

I really hope it all goes well! (I hope I didn't scare you, not what I meant to do!)


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

A spay is different than a neuter... but Lola had dissolving stitches inside and then surgical glue to seal the wound outside. I kept either a cone or a shirt on her for about a week, until the wound looked closed together. Lola is a licker, so I really had to watch her.

I know two people who used low cost spay/neuter clinics and they didn't have a problem. 

Its a pretty routine surgery, I'm sure Colby will do just fine! I was surprised by how quickly Lola recovered.

BTW, $500 seems high for a neuter on a small dog. Vets are such a rip-off!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

For what it's worth, with the presurgery lab work and consult, laser neuter, it was in the ballpark of more than $550.00 (less than 1 month ago).


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie and I are new to the forum, but since "we" just went through this experience 3-4 weeks ago, I hope you won't mind if we chime in with our two cents' worth. I had read about onesies being used to prevent licking following spay/neuter surgery. Augie weighs nearly 12 lbs. and the 24-month size (Gerber brand from WalMart) worked well for him. They seemed to have a somewhat calming effect on him as well; he would become much more rambunctious when the onesie was removed before taking him out to do his business. I kept the onesies on him for approximately ten days; if I left them off, he would go after the incision made to remove his undescended testicle. I wasn't as vigilant as I should have been about brushing him and we did end up with some lovely matting. Also picture this: a 16 month old, full-coated Havanese, on day 5 of a 2-week bath restriction who had an "oops, I pooped my pants" moment.....in his onesie. He hadn't had an accident in the house for MANY months, and for a moment or two, I had NO clue as to how I was going to clean THAT up. I guess having three sons prepared me for moments like those!

Good thoughts are sent your way for an uneventful surgery and speedy recovery for Colby. I, too, was nervous over taking my boy in. I was amazed at how fast Augie did recover, as he is a bit older, had an undescended testicle and also his teeth cleaned. When I went to collect him the evening of his surgery, he was cruising around the clinic in search of treats.

Linda and Augie


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny's experience was just like what Linda said. The biggest problem was keeping him down. No cone here, we just said no if he started to lick and he stopped. Of course that means you have to be able to keep a close eye on him the first couple of days. 
Good luck and don't worry!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I never took the onesies off (other than to change them each day). When he went out I simply rolled them up about three times. It was easier that way to redo it when he came in.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Colby! Get well soon!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thinking about Colby today and hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Just wondering how Colby did today?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Colby? Where are you? He is probably sleeping. 

Sylvia?


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't have the info in the room I am now sitting, but I know there is a certain anesthesisa that should or shouldn't be used. Maybe someone who knows can add the info to this thread.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I couldn't believe the price of neutering,in England it costs about $70.,you get your first consultation,opp, follow up appointment, then stitches out 10 days later.Dizzie had no problems,maybe a little sleepy in the evening,but up and running the next day as if nothing had happened.We just said no to him if he bothered with his stitches,though he soon forgot about them,he also had a baby tooth out.He was given pain killers for the first day or two.So good luck all will be fine.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Checking in on Colby and hope today went well. Sending him healing belly rubs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope all went well for the little guy today.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

You all are so sweet thinking of Colby today! Thank you for all the well wishes!

Colby is doing great! He was so excited when we got there this morning...he thought he was having a playdate with all of the other puppies!

When we picked him up he acted like nothing had even happened! He was his normal self! Now that we are home he is a little lethargic and being a good boy resting. He isn't a big fan of his onesie but I keep telling him how much better it is than a cone!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwww - good boy Colby!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good news! He's so cute and the onesie really is better than a cone!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy for your both. He looks adorable in his onesie. It took Milo a very short time to get used to being in it. It really helps a lot and I'd vote for it any day rather than the cone.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad to hear everything went well. Colby looks quite content in that pic


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad Colby is doing well! When Oscar was neutered he literally whined like a baby the whole next day - even on pain medication. He is overly sensitive (and dramatic!). I noticed Colby was laying on a fleece blanket, that is Oscar's favorite! He refuses to sleep until he has his fleece blanket. However, he doesn't have his own designated dog one. I made him one from scraps of my little sister's Dora the Explorer blanket, the princess pattern no less. He loves it. (I think you can actually see it in the picture with my signature below.)


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww..the fleece blanket thing is so cute!


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks! He loves his fleece blanket! The other side is blue with dogs on it. They are really easy to make (no sewing). Just get a yard of fleece for 2 different prints and cut 2" slits around the edges and then tie each side together! It doubles as a toy cause he likes to chew on the knots around the edges. 

Oscar looks awfully cute on his Dora blanky! I just noticed that it looks like he is laying on your desk...too cute! Colby loves to be on the desk too!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

For the fleece blanket, you mention 2" slits, is that 2" apart or deep? I'd love to make some of those myself. Sounds easy.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

pjewel said:


> For the fleece blanket, you mention 2" slits, is that 2" apart or deep? I'd love to make some of those myself. Sounds easy.


You can make them whatever size you want but mine are about 1" apart and 2-3" deep. Here's a link (that makes it sound much more complicated haha) http://www.allkindsofbabystuff.com/no_sew_fleece_blankets.html


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the fleece blankets! They are so easy to make and so handy! Like Brooke mentioned, they double as a toy becuase of the knots. Untying knots is one of Oscar's favorite activities. 

I have several. Oscar has one at work and then we keep multiple at home to throw into crates and such. I make them a little smaller though, not a full yard of fabric. But like I said in my previous post, I just use scraps of whatever fleece I have laying around from blankets I've made for humans.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks! I'm excited to make a few.


----------

